# "no audio device" "no playback device"



## Starhunny

I have NO SOUND!!!! I dont think it has anything to do with a sound card. I recently installed a second hard drive and since then my sound has been gone. in the control panel, audio devices, everything is disabled, it says no audio device, no playback device, no recording device. The speaker settings are disabled. everything is hooked up properly. i don't get it.


----------



## fiscdoc

Starhunny,

I recently had this problem and discovered what may be a fix. Go to administrative tools (start menu or control panel), services, windows audio. You will likely find windows audio disabled. Set to automatic and see if your sound mixer reappears. I have seen this problem mentioned several times, but usually nothing said as to how it was resolved.


----------



## Starhunny

*still no sound*

no that wasn't it. That was already set to automatic


----------



## chauffeur2

Hi Starhunny, and welcome to TSF!

Could you please post your system specs [use the link in my signature], and include sound cards etc.

While you're at it, try this....

Right click on 'My Computer' on the desktop > Properties > Hardware > Device Manager > View > show hidden devices, and have a look and see if there are any Yellow ! marks or Red X's next to anything in the list; particularly in 'sound, video and game controllers'. 

Double check that you didn't accidently knock the soundcard when you installed the second HDD. [It's very easy to do..I've done it many a time :grin:].

Please post back with the results.


----------



## Starhunny

*Still no sound, windows is auto*

I checked that. Windows audio is automatic and still no sound.


----------



## chauffeur2

Starhunny, 

Could you please post your system specs [use the link in my signature], and include sound cards etc.


----------



## Starhunny

*I fixed it!*

Wow, thanks for all the help. I finally figured out what it was. When I installed the new hard drive, I made it drive D, when I had previously installed the drivers on drive C. So now that drive C is the primary one, the drivers weren't on it. I reinstalled them and now my sound is back!!:grin:


----------



## Terrister

thanks for posting back.


----------



## JFDeadPoet

I also have no sound. I recently made more space on my C drive by deleting programs because I was uploading music and photos from a friend's external hard drive and I think I messed up my audio playback device or something because I have no sound. When I try to play iTunes it says I have no audio playback device and it can't even play the songs. Help!


----------



## JFDeadPoet

(Sorry I'm new on this and I don't know how to make a post of my own)


----------



## Pauldo

JFDeadPoet

Please go here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/

And towards the top, just under the Sound Cards title, there is a link titled New Thread (with a grey box around it). Hit that and type in your question again.

Thanks

Pauldo


----------

